# Validés au Régime de Retraite



## L4UR4L4UR4

Salve,
sto traducendo un estratto contributivo dal francese all'italiano.
Potete aiutarmi con questa frase:
Nombre de mois validés au Régime de Retraite des Travailleurs Salariés 
Il mio tentativo:
Numero di mesi convalidati dal sistema pensionistico dei lavoratori dipendenti.
Il mio dubbio riguarda la parte "validés au". È corretto tradurre "convalidati dal"?
Grazie


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve,
trovo che "dal" è più logico che "au" (=nel) 
Saluti


----------



## L4UR4L4UR4

Ritenuti validi nel sistema pensionistico

Va bene?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ottimo !


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
un' espressione corrente italiana è "...utile ai fini pensionistici..." nelle sue varie declinazioni.


----------

